# Dolphin 17



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

At least we now know the source of the addiction, now on to the cure!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I will ask Capt Davis to input his knowledge on the skiff, but it's my understanding it was a derivation of the Sidewinder hull.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I see the similarities...

Sidewinder ski-hull:


----------



## Capt_David (Jul 14, 2008)

Sidewinder, dolphin and shipoke same hull. Mine looked just like the last photo before Capt Karl G restored it for his wife Sue. Hence the color scheme and all the palm beach teak features. Stay tuned as Jan talked me into a review over a few beers last weekend. I will go into detail about the history and such then.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> Sidewinder, dolphin and shipoke same hull.   Mine looked just like the last photo before Capt Karl G restored it for his wife Sue.  Hence the color scheme and all the palm beach teak features.  Stay tuned as Jan talked me into a review over a few beers last weekend.  I will go into detail about the history and such then.



Thank you. 

Just let me know if Jan does not provide enough bheer.


----------



## Capt_David (Jul 14, 2008)

Put my skiff up for sale today... I need a 18 seacraft.... TRADES?


----------



## greyghost61us (Dec 8, 2014)

I am new here and was going to post some pictures in this thread of my 84 dolphin backcountry 16, but I can't figure out how to post them. In any event, Is that two point poling platform standard on these boats? That is what I have on mine, and I hate it, I am 6'2" 245 (or there abouts) lbs. and it can be like walking a tight wire without 4 anchor parts. Have any of yall that own these boats modified your poling platform, or just out replaced it? If so, how so or with what?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

My good friend has a 16 backcountry as well with the two point poling platform.


----------



## strangebrue (Nov 28, 2011)

This is a picture of my modified platform on my 16 Backcountry. It is pretty stable with the additional legs and they don't get in the way for me. Not a great photo as the lighting in the garage isn't great but you get the idea. Also attached a side view from the water. 
[URL=http://s1161.photobucket.com/u...q518/jeffbrue/imagejpg1_zps84e81729.jpg[/IMG][/url]
[URL=http://s1161.photobucket.com/u...ue/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsb303f197.jpg[/IMG][/url]


----------



## hostage1985 (Feb 27, 2011)

Is the hull on the 16' Backcountry a chopped 17 ? Is there a longer Shipoke? I fished with Dick Stammers at Key West and thought his Shipoke was longer than 17.


----------



## kbkeys1 (Aug 11, 2014)

My 96 Backcountry is 17'10" centerline.


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

I have been trying to reach dolphin boats in Homestead, no one answers, left messages and no return call, sent email and no return emails. Does anyone know their status? Did they go under?

Just trying to get original parts for a rebuild.


----------

